# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال درباره ی انتگرال

## mostafaaa

سلام
انتگرال سینوس اینورس یا کسینوس اینورس چی میشه؟تو کتاب هست؟

----------


## arsenal12

تو کتاب که فکر نکنم باشه.اما حدس میزنم سوال مساحت بوده و باید با انتگرال سینوس حل کنی

----------


## mohamad7824

توی تمرین 10 صفحه 249 کتاب هست، ولی فرمول نداره باید با نمودار حل کنی.

----------


## NaBiz

> سلام
> انتگرال سینوس اینورس یا کسینوس اینورس چی میشه؟تو کتاب هست؟


آرک سینوس __>   رادیکال (یک منهای ایکس به توان دو ) بعلاوه ی ایکس در آرک سینوس
آرک کوسینوس :  منفی رادیکال( یک منهای ایکس به توان دو) بعلاوه ی ایکس آرک کوسینوس
در سطح دبیرستان بعید میدونم باشه مگه اینکه توی گزینه ها با مشتق گرفتنش چک کنی
انتگرال جز به جز باید بلد باشی

----------


## mostafaaa

سینوس اینورس منهای کسینوس اینورس (صفر تا یک)
انتگرال این چی میشه

----------


## NaBiz

> سینوس اینورس منهای کسینوس اینورس (صفر تا یک)
> انتگرال این چی میشه


اگه اشتبا نکنم پی دوم منهای دو

----------


## mostafaaa

راه حلشو ببینم

----------


## NaBiz

> آرک سینوس __>   رادیکال (یک منهای ایکس به توان دو ) بعلاوه ی ایکس در آرک سینوس
> آرک کوسینوس :  منفی رادیکال( یک منهای ایکس به توان دو) بعلاوه ی ایکس آرک کوسینوس
> در سطح دبیرستان بعید میدونم باشه مگه اینکه توی گزینه ها با مشتق گرفتنش چک کنی
> انتگرال جز به جز باید بلد باشی


این دوتا رو باید منهای هم کنی و یه جایگذاری
اثبات اینا رو الان مینویسم.البته گفتم در سطح کنکور نیست یا خیلی بخوایم ادعا کنیم حدس و ازمایش.  :Yahoo (21):  تو ازمون امروز بوده؟
ولی راه حلش اینه:

----------


## mostafaaa

کم کردن اینا که نمیشه جواب
اره ازمون امروز بود پاسخشو دیدی؟

----------


## NaBiz

> کم کردن اینا که نمیشه جواب
> اره ازمون امروز بود پاسخشو دیدی؟


چرا دیگه. انتگرال اولی منهای انتگرال دومی برابره با انتگرال اولی منهای دومی
نه اصل سوالو بزار شاید منظور طراح یه راه اسونتر باشه

----------


## arsenal12

سه پی دوم منهای 2 نمیشه؟

----------


## arsenal12

البته نموداری رفتم من

----------


## NaBiz

اینم راه حلش. فرمول جز به جز رو خط اول نوشتم. بازم بعید میدونم با اطلاعات کنکوری غیر از حدس زدن بشه رفت.

----------


## NaBiz

> سه پی دوم منهای 2 نمیشه؟


ممکنه جاییو من اشتبا کرده باشم

----------


## arsenal12

> ممکنه جاییو من اشتبا کرده باشم


فکر نکنم.تو راه حلت که من اشکالی نمیبینم.من یه جایی گند زدم فکر کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mostafaaa

اصل سوال همینه گفته حاصل این انتگرال چی میشه
خودش تو دوخط نصفه و نیمه جا کرده بود ولی به شحصه متوجه انتگرال گیری و جوابش نشدم ازمون کانون امروز سواله 24 رشته ریاضی

پاسخ تشریحی آزمون 1 تیر 97

----------


## mostafaaa

جوابشو ببینید حجمشم چیزی نیس

----------


## NaBiz

> جوابشو ببینید حجمشم چیزی نیس


اوه. الان گرفتم چجوری گفته.
نگا کنید بعضی تابعا رو (بعضی که نه. همه رو میشه ولی اونایی که اسونتر میشه با کمک تابع معکوس  اینجوری میریم) با معکوسشون میریم. فقط باید به بازه ها دقت کنیم.
مثلن برا سینوس وارون. قبول دارید که نسبت به محور نیمساز ربع اول میشه همون سینوس. ولی چیزی که ما میخوایم (هاشور زده ) از منها کردن مساحت یه مستطیل ( مستطیل قائمه) از بقیه ی هاشور نخورده بدست میاد. و اون هاشور نخورده هه همون انتگرال سینوس هست ولی بازه ی صفر تا پی دوم.
کوسینوسم همینجور.
خلاصش ینی بعضی تابعای وارونو از خود تابع ولی تنظیم بازه ها میشه حساب کرد

----------


## mostafaaa

اینارو که خودمم میبینم
حرفه من اینه تو محاسبه انتگرال سینوس اینورس  اون پی دوم چیه قبل سینوس؟

----------


## NaBiz

> اینارو که خودمم میبینم
> حرفه من اینه تو محاسبه انتگرال سینوس اینورس  اون پی دوم چیه قبل سینوس؟


مساحت مستطیل دیگه. مساحت هاشور زده رو با  مساحت مستطیل منهای بقیه بدست اورده. بقیه رو میشه از خود انتگرال سینوس بدست اورد

----------


## Alir3zaa



----------

